# whats better Testosterone Enanthate or Testosterone Cypionate



## supperfly1977 (Oct 9, 2009)

What one is better Testosterone Enanthate or Testosterone Cypionate?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 9, 2009)

Niether


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2009)

in my opinion Enanthate is "better", Cypionate bloated the hell out of me.


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 14, 2009)

Bout the same too me.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 14, 2009)

Enanthate can be made at a higher concentration easier, but I assume you are buying already made stuff in which case they should be roughly the same.


----------

